# Paris, France - August 5 & 6 - Monday/Tuesday



## flexible (Jul 9, 2013)

Paris, France
August 5 & 6 - Monday/Tuesday

If someone has one or both of these nights as part of their reservation but doesn't need them.

We fly into Paris Beauvais via RyanAir about 5pm.
We embark on Viking River Cruise near the Eiffel Tower on Wednesday.


----------



## flexible (Jul 19, 2013)

*Paris, France August 5 & 6 - Monday/Tuesday*

bumping just in case someone has a week exchange in Paris but doesn't need these 2 days. Will pay promptly via PayPal.



flexible said:


> Paris, France
> August 5 & 6 - Monday/Tuesday
> 
> If someone has one or both of these nights as part of their reservation but doesn't need them.
> ...


----------

